# car hid kits for a scooter?



## SpeedEng (Mar 14, 2009)

I was doing a search and found this forum.. 

so im sorry if im postin in the wrong section (im guessing this is the closes one)

but I was just wondering if these hid kit's (for cars) will work on a low amp scooter stator?

or is there any low amp/ low wattage kits?

sorry im not prepared I will check the amps and voltage when I get home(from what I remember 3amps & 8volts @ idle)


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 14, 2009)

Unless you plan on replacing the entire light assembly with a real HID projector from a car, or small motorcycle kit, I say forget it... If you could find out how much your stator can put out, whether using a multimeter, or looking up the manufacturers specs, that would be extremely useful to help point out possible ideas.
Also, I would suggest you look around the bicycle lights dub-forum to find some good ideas for high output , low wattage consumption lighting. Is your scooter street legal? If so, it may require a certain type of low output bulb for the headlight, so as not to blind oncoming traffic. LED's may be the best way to go, if your stator cannot provide at least 35+ watts. You might also want to look in the automotive sub forum, as well. I'm sure that somebody here has a similar question, and maybe even a good fix. Good luck...


----------



## qwertyydude (Mar 16, 2009)

It can depend on the scooter, I know that the honda metropolitan and buddy 125 could handle it since I put 60/55w H4 bulbs up from 35/35w. So if the current bulb puts out at least 35 watts you're pretty much safe. As for how it projects, you'd definitely want bi-xenons if it's an H4 bulb as they have a special shield which maintains a good cutoff.


----------



## timothy1238 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Honda Metropolitan. i have installed H4 bulbs. they are quite powerful. I had to install a good quality cut-out to support high power H4 bulbs
_______________________
Office Chairs


----------

